# Quick Freebie Question



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

A panel schedule w/logo.....~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the crack pipe/free base torch is a nice touch, but it might draw the wrong type of customers.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have never given promo items but if I had to I probably would go with the 10% voucher


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Flashlights and knifes*

When I would do giveaways it was flashlights and knifes. The other thing I did was the giveaways went to the workers not the bosses, that way they went to someone that would use them and not end up in a drawer. Also when they went to the workers it helped when you needed something done in the plant.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

T-shirts. Everybody loves T-shirts.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

dawgs said:


> T-shirts. Everybody loves T-shirts.


pocketed please :whistling2:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I missed the fact that you want to give to trade customers. In that case I would not give a voucher but would go with T-shirts with your company name on it. Gives them a shirt and you get some advertisement


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I missed the fact that you want to give to trade customers. In that case I would not give a voucher but would go with T-shirts with your company name on it. Gives them a shirt and you get some advertisement


I would go with hi-vis shirts. Most construction sites are requiring them now.


----------

